# How to Post Pictures



## brokenknee

*Posting Multiple Large Pictures on CraigsList*

OK, as much as I love CraigsList I thought I would do that next. 

Anyone that spends any time viewing CraigsList has surly seen more than just the four small pictures they allow you to post on their web site. You may have wondered "How the heck do they do that". 

It is actually pretty simple, it is basically the same as posting pictures to a web forum with one exception, CraigsList and I am told EBay work with HTML code instead of IMG. 

So here are the basics, upload your photos of the item you wish to sell to your web hosting site (I like to use the 15" screen or sometimes the 17" screen size). I will use Photobucket, Place them all in one file to make it easier to work with. 

Once you have them all in one file click on the select/unselect all box (1). Clear any boxes of the pictures you do not want to appear on Craigslist. Next click on Generate HTML and IMG code (2).










Once you click on Generate HTML and IMG code this is what should appear.










Now all you have to do is click in the HTML image box making sure everything is highlighted and copy it into the text portion of your CraigsList add. It should appear like this. 










Click on the continue button and your photos should appear, then just finish your ad as you normally would. I was not able to copy the complete add in Craigslist, but trust me they all showed up.

If you post pictures this way there is no limit to the amount you can have on Craigslist. I have seen as many as 12. 

Remember you are not posting the actual picture on Craigslist, just a link so they can view them. So *DO NOT MOVE YOUR PICTURES* until you take down your add.











Go ahead and practice posting pictures to Craigslist, as long as you do not complete your add it should not be a problem.

I hope this helped and will try to get around to posting pictures from the web and posting a PDF file.


----------



## brokenknee

*Posting Pictures from the Web.*

To insert a picture from the web, right click on the picture and a box should appear. Click on properties.










Highlight and copy the Http code in the address.










Click on the little mountain to insert image.










Another box should appear that looks like this.










Now paste the link in the box, make sure you do not have a double http at the beginning of the link or it will not work.

Once you paste your link the box should look something like this.










Click the preview post button to check your work. If you like it hit submit reply and your done.


----------



## brokenknee

*Posting a Web page or a PDF file.*

So you are viewing a web page or PDF file you want to share (as I did above).

Make sure you have your cursor at the bottom of the page, click the PrtSc (print screen) button on your keyboard. Open your paint program, click on edit, then paste.










The image should appear for you to work with.










Once you are through working with your file, click file, then save as; paint will convert your file to a jpeg so you can upload it to your photo hosting site. 










Give your file a name and save it in a location were you can find it again. I like to save mine on my desktop until I upload it to photobucket. Once your photos are uploaded you no longer have to save them on your computer.


----------



## DangerMouse

very good!

to post a pic here so it shows IN the thread you post, go to "post reply" right under this post, (not 'quick reply') then type in your response, then below that window, you'll see "manage attachments".
upload your photos there, following size specifications for that particular file type.

Good info bk!

DM


----------



## brokenknee

DM, the problem I have is sometimes when I re-size my images to the blog size (320X128) in my photo editing software I still get the message the file is to large when I try to upload it to the site. 

I just recently learned how to do the above after a little research on the web and found that it goes pretty quickly once you get the hang of it. I would also think that most of the sites would prefer it since it does not use up any of their bandwidth.


----------



## DangerMouse

i had that same problem on a magic site. look carefully at their kb limits, and compress jpg as needed, and also be sure the width is right, and the height is right. I usually make it a bit smaller to be sure.

DM


----------



## Roy Rowlett

*My photo album in the DIY Showcase (control panel)*

I cannot control the sequence of my photos in my album. I went under Control Panel, and created an album. When I uploaded picures, they were arranged in my album in a sort of random order. I wanted them in chronological order, but whether I upload them in order or in reverse order, the resulting order in my album is random. How can I control the sequence of photos as they appear in my album?


----------



## DangerMouse

have you tried numbering them? they're likely shown alphabetically.

DM


----------



## Roy Rowlett

Yes I tried that as well. It still arranges them in an order that I cannot figure out.


----------



## DangerMouse

did you try 001picture.jpg, 002picture.jpg, etc? if so, perhaps Nathan can tell you how you can do it?
or not? they may be randomized by software and you won't be able to.
DM


----------



## Roy Rowlett

I tried 1.jpg, 2.jpg, 3.jpg, etc. It put them in this order: 3.jpg, 1.jpg, 2.jpg. I sent Nathan a message, no answer yet. 
It doesn't make much sense to try to show a project if the pictures are in random sequence. I will stop trying until I hear a solution.
Thanks


----------



## DangerMouse

you could always post a new thread and just do them one post at a time that way.
then they will be in the right order.

DM


----------



## Roy Rowlett

I'm trying to use the Showcase function to show the different phases of a project I just completed.


----------



## Scuba_Dave

I would just host the pics on another picture site like Photobucket
Then link the pics in your thread
I've yet to see any forum software where you can arrange pics the way you want


----------



## brokenknee

Scuba_Dave said:


> I would just host the pics on another picture site like Photobucket
> Then link the pics in your thread
> I've yet to see any forum software where you can arrange pics the way you want


 
Yep, I think that would be the easiest. I always seam to have trouble with the sizing issue in manage attachments.


----------



## PaliBob

brokenknee said:


> ... I always seem to have trouble with the sizing issue in manage attachments.


 I use Irfanview as my primary viewer and resizer, usually to decrease size for posting but occasionally to boost image size on tiny images by 2x or even 3x.

IRFANVIEW is a free download:
http://www.irfanview.com/

Note on my markup the 300 to 1000 number range is what I use on this forum. I usually choose 480, 640, or 800 depending on the amount of detail in the Pic. The pic height can vary all over the place but I have never had the 800 width number rejected for the file size being too large.
.


----------



## brokenknee

Thanks, maybe I will give it a try. The same program was recommended elsewhere on this forum. I did visit the site earlier today, but was a little turned off when I went the forum and the Face-book conspiracy was brought up by the author of the product.

Odd, I was going to post the link but I can not go to the forum section at this time.

Do you recommend any of the plug-ins?


----------



## brokenknee

Just downloaded it and gave it a try, I am still getting the message that the file is to big, file size at 328 KB needs to be under 100. Is there a compression tool in the software? 

I tried making the picture smaller but by the time I got to under 100 KB the picture would be to small to be of any use to post.


----------



## PaliBob

BK, Sorry I was away

A posted pic doesn't have to be that big

Irfanview samples from the web:


The flag Pic was resized *up* from a web thumbnail to 600x400, is now *21*K




The Grand Canyon Pic was resized *down* from 2400x1200, *314*KB
..............................The size posted is now 1200x512, * 93*KB
source:http://www.nps.gov/archive/grca/photos/index.htm#general

Note: The forum S/W has scaled down the 1200x512 G.C. pic to the same width as the 600x400 Flag because of the display width limitations. Lesson I learned is that Big Pics will not display as bigger than smaller pics.

Note 2. I just learned that I can't change the *order* of the pics. I wanted the Flag Pic appear over the G.C. PIC.

The forum S/W will not let me do that.
It displays Pics by file size: *Bigger guys First*
.


----------



## brokenknee

I still do not know how to change the KB size of the file. I can resize my photo, but it does little if anything to resize the KB count.

Here is what I did.










Note current size of file and new size.












And you can see it did not change the size of the file, only the size of the image. I tried to upload anyway but still got the error message.


----------



## DangerMouse

kb can be reduced by "optimizing jpg" settings in photofiltre or paint shop pro (and others) when you save the file after resizing. move the slider till it hits the right size and save it.

DM


----------



## PaliBob

brokenknee said:


> I still do not know how to change the KB size of the file


Irfanview will resize anything I've tried. Just make sure that the new image has been saved. A confirmation box will appear asking "Are you sure?"

The displayed size of the the "*Original*" and the "*Resize* is the same because the Forum S/W scales the Pics

Pic #1 Screenshot showing the relative size of the "Original" and the "Resize"
Pic #2 Save screen
Pic #3  "Original" 
Pic #4 "Resize"
 Pic #5 Image of my Pic Folder showing File size for "Original" and Resize"

*Now Here is the Mystery*
When I right click the "Original" Pic > Properties I see a file size of *66* KB
When I right click the "Resize" Pic > Properties I see a file size of *65* KB

Somehow the "Properties" are *not correct.
*Any thoughts on this?
...Bob

Note the actual file size of "Original" and "Resize" pics is slightly larger than my annotation because the annotation itself bumped up the file size.
.


----------



## brokenknee

I think I finally have it. I did not download the plug-ins when first installing the software. 

edit: There is a plug-in called "save for web" it makes it very easy. You open your file, click on save for web, a new window opens up and about 2/3rds the way down on the left hand side of the box is a button that says compress to size, click on that, enter 100 (for this web site) and click OK. Save file and you are ready to upload your picture.

Thanks for all the help, much appreciated.


----------



## brokenknee




----------



## PaliBob

brokenknee said:


> ....There is a plug-in called "*save for web*".....


KB, Thanks KB
You did the research to find a much easier way to post on the WEB,especially compared to my trial and error method.

I will use your "*Save for Web*" tip from now on.
Thanks again,
....Bob


----------



## brokenknee

PaliBob said:


> KB, Thanks KB
> You did the research to find a much easier way to post on the WEB,especially compared to my trial and error method.
> 
> I will use your "*Save for Web*" tip from now on.
> Thanks again,
> ....Bob


 
Thank you for the tip on the software. 

I also tried photofiltre that DM recomended. To me it seemed photofiltre had more options to modify your pictures. But I think that irfanview was by far the easist to post to the web. :wink:


----------



## COGarageMan

I just wanted to make a comment about the tip posted about right clicking on an image and copying the image URL in Google Images. This is considered hotlinking and is usually not appreciated by site owners as it wastes their bandwidth. 

Hotlinking usually ends up with broken images after a while too. I've also seen some website owners take revenge by replacing their hotlinked images with something naughty.


----------



## mpjmeyer

I keep trying to post pictures and keeps saying I need at least one post to post links


----------



## Fix'n it

is this thread out dated ? lock it.


----------



## bobfrommtl

good to know thanks


----------



## PD_Lape

bobfrommtl said:


> good to know thanks


Good to know there are still new people that read old informative threads like this one. I really wish newbies in the forums would read stuff like these before making multiple threads about a question that's already been answered.


----------

